# How do you introduce two...



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Budgies? 

I have a female Budgie aprox. 10 years old... She was kept with a male Budgie upto about 3 years ago, but sadly he died. 

I was in town today and in a pet shop there is the most gorgeous blue male Budgie ever... very chatty and looks in good condition...

I have managed to pursuade my mum to 'think about it' (I'm hoping this is a yes.... she said that about my guinea-pig, and I have him ) I find out the answer Monday morning lol! 

Anywho back to the question - will Jerry (my female budgie) be ok with another male budgie? After being on her own for awhile... and will they be ok together, or would they fight? If they'd be ok ... how do I go about introducing them? Do I just put the new male straight in the cage??? 

Help please!!! 

EDIT - I just read that it's best to buy another small temp cage - and keep the new budgie away from mine for about 30 days, incase of any infections etc... is this true? Because I also read most people just put them straight in ??? The cage I have is plenty big enough for two budgies by the way. 

And I also read that male and female wont mate if there isn't a nesting box (good thing, I don't want babies!!) is this true??? Please help me, lol. I'm clueless! Never had two Budgies before....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I havent got a clue im afraid Trace but i thought id drop in and say hi..lol.   xxxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

When i had my budgies and did what you did...walk by and awwww look..next thing its home with me..i just put him in had a little ckeeky swabble at each other for about 10 mins the then became freinds right away...

its up to you really if you want to go out and buy a cage and stuff...can you get a wee loan of one if you dont want to put them in together straight away??

Mybe Pugsley will beable to help you more av not had budgies for a while now give her a wee message....

Now Golden rule on here Trace......PICTURES!!!...:crazy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Ony  lol

Thanks Scosha! I didn't really want to buy another cage - but then I don't want them fighting OR for the new budgie to pass on any infections to mine... so I think it's probably for the best. Especially as mine isn't tame, and I'm not sure how she'd react to a 'boyfriend' just suddenly in the cage with her 
I don't know anyone who could lend me one, but I've found this one in Wilkinsons for £20.99...









D'ya think this would be ok for him as a temp home, until they get used to each other?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Just put the male in her cage she should be fne, budgies love company, aslong as he hasnt got anything he will be fine. Its better for budgies to be in pairs rather then be alone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Now I'm more confused. I don't know what to do for the best lol! It would be easier (and obviously cheaper) to not buy another cage and just put him in with Jerry...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I think female budgies are more dominant then males so Gerry shouldnt feel threatend and just accept him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I think female budgies are more dominant then males so Gerry shouldnt feel threatend and just accept him.


She actually was more dominant over the last male...

The budgie in the pet shop looked healthy enough, he was eating millet, and 'head bopping' and chirping away. I wouldn't want to risk making mine poorly.

Ah I don't know what to do lol. Decisions decisions!

Thanks for the advice DK


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I know you dont want to risk making her poorly but if he looks well and is behaving normal...... is the cage clean and are the other budgies all helthy and happy too. if the ansews are yes then id say go for it beause it will give her company and him a home.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I am hoping to get him... as like you say, it's company for my Jerry, and a home for him. Just waiting for the 'yes' from my mum lol.  I find out in morning... 

It's just the cage decision I'm confused about. £20 may not seem alot to some people, but I'm a poor student now lol, can't really afford to waste money if it's not needed!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I dont think you need another cage, i doubt they will fight seriously, Budgies live in large flocks and dont fight. I used to have 10 when i was younger all got on when i got a new bird i just let them all fly in my room, they never ever didnt get on. Its only if you had 2 girls and a boy that they might fight if you had a nest box. im sure you wont have any problems. Good luck .... will he be called Tom? lol joking


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I dont think you need another cage, i doubt they will fight seriously, Budgies live in large flocks and dont fight. I used to have 10 when i was younger all got on when i got a new bird i just let them all fly in my room, they never ever didnt get on. Its only if you had 2 girls and a boy that they might fight if you had a nest box. im sure you wont have any problems. Good luck .... will he be called Tom? lol joking


LOL funny you should say that, the male who died was called Tom  No, I didn't name them - I've recently re-homed her from my aunt lol!

Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL ...... its really nice of you to give her a home good luck.


----------

